

Show HN: Graphql-java – A complete Java implementation of the GraphQL spec - stephanos2k
https://github.com/andimarek/graphql-java

======
dpratt
This is just me being cranky, but I'm always slightly amused by watching
younger guys grow up and realize that embracing (and enforcing) schemas on
your data, along with adopting a strong, sound type system actually results in
better outcomes.

------
therealmarv
Would love to see something like this more for the Play Framework to get a
very good Java/Scala webframework together with GraphQL to have best of both
worlds. But nevertheless great to see adoption in other languages than JS (on
the server side)

~~~
ZitchDog
It boggles my mind that you'd need a special data access library for your http
framework.

